# Best sounding Exhaust!



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok out of all the GTO setups I have made this is by far my favorite. If you have kids this is not for you, if you drive with your girlfriend, this is not for you. If you live in an apartment complex, this is not for you.

This is a nice track setup.

8pm, just finished. Im beat.


2.5" system with no mufflers or resonators only an xpipe to "quite" it down. 

NOTE TO LAWENFORCEMENT:

This was done on a private road and the street is not wet, it was photo shopped in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2q1iBtGijc

that will work. Pure sexy! Makes me feel like im at the track.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok here is a youtube link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2q1iBtGijc


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

10:30 PM (EST) and still "Video is being optimized" on streetfire. What are they running, a 486? :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Streetfire's not up and the You Tube link doesn't have your video...


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

OK utube is up, hurray!

My idiot friend cant even spell my business correct. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2q1iBtGijc


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Gee I didn't hear much...



:willy:


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

What if I purchased this one and did find it to be too loud...

which might be tough considering my SRT at WOT is incredibly loud..

How hard would it be to purchase some resonators at a later date from you and having my shop weld them in? I figure this would be no big deal...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Man that sounds good. It has an exotic sound to it, and I don't think it's too loud. I don’t know how you managed to run that setup and not get the beat truck sound – but very impressive. Is it using stock CATs and how's the drone?


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Finally got to see the video clip, mi amigo I likie the sound very much...


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

LittleMT said:


> What if I purchased this one and did find it to be too loud...
> 
> which might be tough considering my SRT at WOT is incredibly loud..
> 
> How hard would it be to purchase some resonators at a later date from you and having my shop weld them in? I figure this would be no big deal...


My amor,

I can do this for ya. I can set it up so you can remove and install your own resonators so you dont have to pay the muffler shop anything. Just install it as is and ill make a section slipfit so you can remove it and install resonators in it. This way you can tune your own setup.

Just have goober do it for you . 

llama me.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> Man that sounds good. It has an exotic sound to it, and I don't think it's too loud. I don’t know how you managed to run that setup and not get the beat truck sound – but very impressive. Is it using stock CATs and how's the drone?



What kills the truck beat sound is the X-pipe. Besides providing more tq etc, x-pipes also reduce the decible of the exhaust sound but make it deeper.

I dont know how it is with the drone because Mr.Neon butt gobbler is yet to call me up and tell me how it is in the highway.

What I can do though is setup this up as a tunable system. I can leave it with straight pipes as shown then if you want to mellow it down some, just remove a straight section and install a resonator inline in the tailpipes.




Thank lucy for the insperation


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

well i like the way mine sounds too.
http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYSTEM


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

oldsow said:


> well i like the way mine sounds too.
> http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYSTEM


That sounds pretty good. That one video was just exhaust and everything else stock. WOnder what it would sound with headers.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

His sig shows SLP LT's w/ high flow cats and the loudmouth system.

Hey Oldsow, is that the LM I or II catback system?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

it is the Loudmouth 1 catback system.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Exhaust Depot said:


> What I can do though is setup this up as a tunable system.Thank lucy for the insperation


That's just too perfect. I like the sound of the SLP LM II that came with the SLP kit, but if I could reduce the drone I'd be much happier.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Do you have any popping under deceleration? 

I only wish that the tips were a bit bigger than the 3" that it comes with.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

The tips i use are 4" double wall tips. I dont have any 4.5" tips that will look good on the car, it will look to big. Its mainly fo rtrucks.


THe OEM system pops a little.

The system does pop under deceleration. Thats basicly a straight pipe system with only an x-pipe. All of the systems i sell have some form of pop on decel. The muffler setup has the least. I have not tried it with a chambered muffler AND a center resinator.

The fact of the matter is that if you want a system with 0 pop on decel then dont expect to get a good flowing system.

The pop is due to this:

When you get off the gas and engine brake the car you get a rich mixture whihc dumps unburnt fuel into the manifold. WHen it hits the manifold it lights up giving you the pop. Notice on some race cars that after the shift and even forumula cars that flames come out the back when they decel at a turn?

If you can tune your ecu to dump less fuel when you let off the gas you will get less pop.

LIke i said, i can make this system how ever youw ant. as free flowint or as restrictive as you want. Just let me know what your looking for cause i do it all in house.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> That's just too perfect. I like the sound of the SLP LM II that came with the SLP kit, but if I could reduce the drone I'd be much happier.


Order my system with 4 resonators and xpipe. 0 drone in the highway.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

I want a true dual, no x pipe, no h pipe.... and I want to be able to remove/add the resonators prior to the tip...


Now, I need to know if this catback works with the OFI Turbo system...

The OFI Turbo comes with its own headers But I am not sure if it uses a normal type catback...

https://www.ohioforcedinduction.com/05_06_GTO.html


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

No wonder you dont want an x pipe. Its not good for a TT setup. 

It would be silly if they made that system to where it would not bolt up to a stock exhaust system. 

Ask them if you can use a stock exhaust with their setup. If you can then it should be fine with my exhaust.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Exhaust Depot said:


> No wonder you dont want an x pipe. Its not good for a TT setup.
> 
> It would be silly if they made that system to where it would not bolt up to a stock exhaust system.
> 
> Ask them if you can use a stock exhaust with their setup. If you can then it should be fine with my exhaust.


I sent them a email yesterday, hopefully I'll get a answer on Monday....

If all this works out.... I'm going to make some big big power.


----------



## 05gtojohn (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds good man!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Exhaust Depot said:


> Order my system with 4 resonators and xpipe. 0 drone in the highway.


:confused - I wish; the warranty is very specific. For it to remain in place with GM and SLP, what was installed as a kit must remain a kit.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> :confused - I wish; the warranty is very specific. For it to remain in place with GM and SLP, what was installed as a kit must remain a kit.


No manufacture can void yoru warranty for a basic catback exhaust system. If you cut into your factory converter pipes thats a different story. If its a bolt on and it does not replace your cats or cause a check engine then its BS.

I know guys who had their warrenties on their srt voided for having a mopar performance part in! Thats because they did not no better as well as the service people.


----------

